# Cash-strapped GM to auction hundreds of its historic cars



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Cash-strapped GM to auction hundreds of its historic cars*









_*This 1967 GTO, used in the 2002 action movie "XXX," will go on auction from the General Motors Heritage Center's collection.*_

*By Tim Higgins-Detroit Free Press*​
THE BARRETT-JACKSON auction will be broadcast in marathon fashion Sunday through Jan. 18 on the Speed Channel. DETROIT — General Motors' cash problems could give car buffs the extraordinary opportunity to buy some of GM's most historic vehicles at auction next week.

The auction is part of an effort to raise cash for the struggling automaker but also done to manage GM's fleet of historic and unique vehicles. GM's Heritage Center in Sterling Heights, Mich., has many of the automaker's 1,000 historic or special vehicles on display.

More than 200 of the vehicles will be put up for sale at the Barrett-Jackson Auction in Scottsdale, Ariz.

Tom Freiman, manager of the Heritage Center, estimated the sales could generate less than $5 million. The auction will include hundreds of rare and valuable vehicles.

"We're trying to get the collection to the right size," Freiman said. "At the end of the day, I think we're going to end up with a better mix of heritage vehicles."

The vehicles for sale include cars done to serve as pace cars in races or made for car shows, including high-performance vehicles made for the annual Specialty Equipment Market Association show. GM declined to give a complete list, but the sale cars will include:

• A white 1998 Cadillac Brougham convertible made for Pope John Paul II to use. The vehicle has a step-up, thronelike chair and platform that rises and falls by hydraulic lift. It was blessed by the pope "but deemed unsafe by the security team," according to the auction house.

• A 1986 presidential limousine replica that has been in movies such as "In the Line of Fire" and "The American President."

• The 1967 GTO used in the action movie "XXX."

• A 1925 House Car. It's an early version of a camper made in the era before RVs. It has mahogany trim and maple floors and is built on a Chevrolet 1-ton chassis.

• The Buick Blackhawk, a hand-built vehicle made to celebrate Buick's 100-year anniversary in 2003.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

05GTO said:


> *Cash-strapped GM to auction hundreds of its historic cars*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is there anyway we can get auction information. Like dates and so on


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Maybe go on BJ Website? BJ begins Tuesday evening Jan 13.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Maybe go on BJ Website? BJ begins Tuesday evening Jan 14.


Would love to have the cash to bid on the "XXX" 1967 GTO. Hmm, maybe even one of the "Smokey and the Bandit" TransAms..........


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

LOWET said:


> Is there anyway we can get auction information. Like dates and so on


*Scottsdale 2009 Auction Coverage*

Program Schedule on









39 Televised Hours of the Barrett-Jackson Collector Car Auction. Check your local listings. 

Tuesday, January 13, 5pm - 10pm MST 7pm - 12 Midnight EST 
Wednesday, January 14, 5pm - 10pm MST 7pm - 12 Midnight EST
Thursday, January 15, 5pm - 10pm MST 7pm - 12 Midnight EST
Friday, January 16, 12 Noon - 10pm MST 2pm - 12 Midnight EST
Saturday, January 17, 12 Noon - 10pm MST 2pm - 12 Midnight EST
Sunday, January 18, 12 Noon - 4pm MST 2pm - 6pm EST​


----------



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

That Buick Blackhawk is sooooo bad, I remember just staring at that thing years ago at the NAIAS. A lot of people are going to be pickin up some incredible vehicles. Damn,.. what a bad time to be a broke ass college kid.

Reminds me a LOT of the Holden Efije concept... I actually think Holden kidnapped a lot of the design cues from this Buick, and also the Buick Bengal? I think that's what it was called.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

ppurfield001 said:


> Would love to have the cash to bid on the "XXX" 1967 GTO. Hmm, maybe even one of the "Smokey and the Bandit" TransAms..........


i have doubts on the authenticity of the gto
has to be the post type gto they were gonna use but had to use a hardtop model.
one of our customers has THE gto actually used in XXX
he paid 225k for it


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I've seen a lot of "original XXX GTO's for sale, etc......they are gettong to be as common as original SS Chevelles:rofl:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sure they had more then one car for the movie. I kinda like the side pipes, but that TA hood scoop/snorkle needs to go!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

hehe, I just noticed, that's the GTO in the upper right corner of the forums pages.


----------

